# BCA Members Babies



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems there has been alot of new babies this year for BCA members. Must be something in the water lol I know our almighty Dark lord recently became a dad, as well as a couple mods & a whole bunch of members. A week or so ago, I met a couple of the new members here (Shelby67 & grizadams_7mm) & they had their baby with them & she was just so adorable. SO I thought it would be nice to start a thread for everyone to have a place to to share pix of their new babies/future fish junkies lol I quit having them 17 years ago so I don't & won't have one to start this off with lol But if you have one or had one this year or even last year , please feel free to share a pic of your bundle of joy with us.


Wasn't sure if I should put this here or in the photo gallery mods, please move it if you feel it needs to be moved


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll try to download one of Isabella tomorrow.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My 9 month old daughter Stella.

I took this one on July 1st:









This one is from a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Do baby fish count?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your girlfriend expecting fry?  Honestly.... I'm surprised nobody has posted a pic of baby fish yet lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok fine here's a shot of my babies!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao figures it'd be a leaf fan to do it 

Btw Pamela.....Stella is adorable!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

To get us back on track, here's some promised pics of my girls.





































Felicia's now 3 and Isabella was born on June 22, 2011. We spent the last year preparing Felicia to be a "chea-chea" or big sister and she totally loves her little "mei-mei" or little sister.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwww they are all so adorable!!! cant wait to see Isabella and Felicia on Wednesday!!

Tell them Aunti is bringing cake!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Anthony....very adorable indeed, appears Felicia doing a great job as a big sister


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony, your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Play date Pam? Stella's eyes are soooo blue and I love those chubby cheeks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

monkE said:


> Ok fine here's a shot of my babies!


Hey monkE. Sorry to say your babies are nooooooooowhere close. I think the mod may need to do something  JK I think you are just jealous.

My two girls are not babies anymore (11 and 13). I may just post some old pic to prove that they are my cutest babies in the whole world 

Seriously, the babies are so cute they make me want another one. But I think my wife will want me dead for the insurance money to raise another one


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

*my furry baby with my friends real baby :O)*


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

*my baby...*

thanks John, it was nice to meet you 2, oh btw that glass cover is for a 5gl not a ten, so we just put it on the 5gl we have downstairs for my step son's tank (which have the shrimp and plants in bc we still have ick)

Since John mentioned that he met us and our baby Naida is soooo cute i figured i would post a pic of my little princess.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at that cute laugh. She looks like she's having a great time or someone told a hilarious joke.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

she is just a great baby... always smiling and happy... im not too sure how i got so lucky with such a good baby, i was a terror... lol...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> im not too sure how i got so lucky with such a good baby, i was a terror... lol...


So was I Before Felicia I was a little kinda worried whether my kids would return the "favour" but so far Felicia has been the best and Isabella is still too young to have developed too much of a distinct personality yet.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies everyone!!! My baby is all grown and just graduated from college.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I thought I would bump up the cute babies and add some recent pics of my baby Naida who is now 17 months...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Matteo, this was taken on friday, he is 14 months old


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok well here's mine...yes I do have babies! What I'm too old? Well my daughter had them for me! My grand babies.
















4 years old and. 14 months old.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics April, Grand babies are the best!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not Babies any more but still my babies.....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

*Maximus!*

Born August 19th, 2011


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

some cute kids so far  Here is my kiddo! His name is tylan and he's about 9 months old right now.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Logan turned 1 on april 30th and Matilda just turned 4 yesterday 

















Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Naida and Joe







Naida not to impressed with Dad







Joe being Joe


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a photo of Stella that I took today. She's 18 months old and is such a girlie girl ...she loves dolls & dresses!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

My two monste...I mean....monkeys...I mean...angels...yeah, that's it.
Cam (7) in the back, Andy (5) in front. Taken at North Pole BC last Christmas (Maple Ridge)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Our little guy Logan hammin it up for the camera. Turning 3 yrs old in Aug.


----------

